# GPR resorts - Seapoint vs. Carlsbad Inn vs. SoCA Beach Club vs. Palisades vs San Clem



## JulieAB (Sep 1, 2012)

Looking at early June Gloom so we probably won't be in the water, but kids will play in sand and get feet wet.  We have Disney APs and will drive up to DL a few days.  Maybe a day at Legoland.

I'm concerned about "waisting" one of our 1 in 4s and not trying for a better time in the summer.  There's San Clemente Inn as well, but that has poor reviews.  But we're not impressed with fancy either.

Priorities:
1. low train noise
2. good pool
3. full size fridge 
4. Spacious 1 bedroom (there's 2 adults, 2 kids) or likelihood of getting upgraded to 2 bedroom for platinum  
5. Beach access (without driving) a HUGE plus.


----------



## slomac (Sep 1, 2012)

This year we didn't have June gloom in June which was a big plus.  If you don't want to drive to the beach then seapoint or Carlsbad Inn.  Grand Pacific Palisades has better pools and is walking distance to Legoland but you have to drive about a mile to get to the beach.  You are about a hour drive to Disney here in Carlsbad as opposed to 30 minutes from San Clemente.  Carlsbad is a fun beach town so I would pick here if you aren't drvinig to Disney every day.


----------



## Cathyb (Sep 1, 2012)

*Also...*



JulieAB said:


> Looking at early June Gloom so we probably won't be in the water, but kids will play in sand and get feet wet.  We have Disney APs and will drive up to DL a few days.  Maybe a day at Legoland.
> 
> I'm concerned about "waisting" one of our 1 in 4s and not trying for a better time in the summer.  There's San Clemente Inn as well, but that has poor reviews.  But we're not impressed with fancy either.
> 
> ...



Carlsbad Inn has just been beautifully upgraded.  It is walking distance to many restaurants and boutiques and is across one small street to the ocean.  Seapointe has train tracks right behind it.  Best pool (mentioned by the other poster) would be at Grand Pacific.   Another site in Carlsbad to see is the Music Museum near Lego. We also have a large, upscale discount mall.


----------



## bshmerlie (Sep 1, 2012)

As an overall resort I think the Carlsbad Inn is the best one.  The proximity to the beach and town are fantastic. It has a great atmosphere. The likelihood of getting a two bedroom upgrade at any beach resort in June is extremely remote...dont bet on it.  I go to the beach every June and see every kid playing in the water so dont worry about that.  The pool at the Carlsbad Inn is kind of small so check out pictures to help you decide...but most people are there for the beach anyways.  The resort also supplies you with chairs, umbrellas, sand toys, boogie boards or anything else you might need for the beach.  They also have bikes available if you want to go for a stroll.  Its a very nice resort with no trains around.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 1, 2012)

We have stayed in most of them ... and we rank them this way...


Coronado Beach Club (Second best location-across the street and past the Del from the beach but best area - lots or eats, shopping and ferry to Downtown-pool is down the road a mile but the best - What's a train?)
SoCA Beach Club (Best location- Across- the strip from beach but not area- Oceanside)
Carlsbad Inn  (A block to the beach nice area - lots or eats)
Seapoint (Across the hi-way up the hill from the beach but most resorty)
Palisades (Where's the beach?)
San Clemente (Why go to San Clemente if you can get San Diego...)

But our priorities are:
1. Beach.
2. Beach access (without driving) a HUGE plus.
3. Close to the beach.
4. A pool
5. Spacious 1 bedroom
Based on your list while the rooms are a little small, you may want to consider Coronado Beach Club.
No train
Access to a nice pool recreation club
The fridge kitchen may be a little small
But Coronado Beach across the street is fantastic.


----------



## presley (Sep 1, 2012)

From your list, I'd say Carlsbad Inn would meet all the needs minus the good pool.  They have a small pool.  

Next in line would be GPP.  They have a really good pool area for kids.  They also have a shuttle that will take you anywhere within 4 miles of the resort.  

Seapointe is my favorite out of what you listed, but the train noise is very high there.


----------



## kwilson (Sep 1, 2012)

Someone should mention GPR will rip you off for $12-$16 a day for "Resort" fees.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 1, 2012)

kwilson said:


> Someone should mention GPR will rip you off for $12-$16 a day for "Resort" fees.


Sometimes they say it is an RCI fee. We fired RCI so we never bothered to ask them.
IF you own an any GPR resort ... the 4 in 1 restriction goes away.


----------



## debraxh (Sep 3, 2012)

Don't they all have daily resort fees?

We stayed at SCBC in April for spring break and were very pleasantly surprised.  The 1BR unit was not huge, but comfortable for a family of 4 (if Q in MBR is OK for you) and can't see how you can beat the oceanfront view and beach access.  It had a full size fridge, 2 burner cooktop, dishwasher & microwave (no regular oven).  No pool, just a hot tub and sun deck.

We liked the Oceanside area at that time of year just fine.  It does get crazy crowded and tackier in the summer, but early June might still be OK.


----------



## daventrina (Sep 3, 2012)

debraxh said:


> Don't they all have daily resort fees?...


That is the claim of most resorts that we have been in.
The all say RCI makes the fee mandatory.
Haven't exchanged into a RCI resort that we didn't own in a long time.


----------



## presley (Sep 3, 2012)

daventrina said:


> That is the claim of most resorts that we have been in.
> The all say RCI makes the fee mandatory.
> Haven't exchanged into a RCI resort that we didn't own in a long time.



It has nothing to do with RCI.  GPR charge the daily resort fee even if you are exchanged in through their own exchange company.  They even were going to charge me when I stayed one night on bonus time.  I told them I was an owner and they question which resort I owned at.     I pulled out my card and showed them that I own right there.


----------



## unomos (Sep 4, 2012)

*Coastal GPR Resort Comparison*

I've booked nightly rentals at 5 coastal GPR resorts through Resortime.com, but unfortunately not one resort meets all 5 of your needs; however I can make a few suggestions. 
San Clemente Cove is very close to the beach, but prob not large enough for you and a pool is not onsite, although you have access to the city pool less than a block away.  Grand Pacific Palisades has a great family and separate adult pool, rooms are spacious with onsite restaurant, but you would have to drive to the beach.  If I remember correctly they do have free shuttles that will take you to the beach.  Carlsbad Seapointe has a great family and separate adult pool as well and def walking distance to the beach, but you might hear the Coaster train.  (Unless you have your condo door open you can't really hear the train.)   Carlsbad Inn meets most of your needs, but the pool is not very large. So Cal Beach Club is right on the beach and would prob work out well; you may hear the train here too. I think Seapointe would be your best bet. Good luck!


----------



## debraxh (Sep 5, 2012)

Yep, the resort fee is internal, not RCI.  And we never heard the train.  Beach level is quite a bit lower then the train tracks, sort of a natural sound wall.  And if we had the slider open, all we could hear was crashing waves


----------

